# Trackem" Video review



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Folks, I have personally used this product on real blood trails this past fall. I can tell you it works just like Ike is saying, Good hunting and deffinatly give this product a try, Dan.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------

